# youtube



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

i remember just a yr ago people couldnt post such things on youtube as pitbulls ripping up other dogs now there is some really horrific videos of dogs like 4-1 in someones yard all lose just dragging another half dead one around the WHOLE backyard or 2-1 in the middle of the street some guy was walking 2 of his dog and a neighbor dog jumped the fence and started attacking the other dogs and the 2 that were walking were just messing up the other dog hardcore and you can see the blood all over the street and the owner was doing all the wrong things to try to get his dog to release, this kind of stuff makes me sick to my stomache!!!!
then there was a bunch of teenagers in back yard and one of them ran thru the backyard and the kids on the trampoline with the camera were egging the pitbull on the bite the kid running thru the yard! wth is wrong with people today?????


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

If you find such things on youtube, you need to flag it. They are NOT allowed and should be removed. Youtube has grown so big that such things slip by unnoticed unless someone like you who stumbles upon it flags it.

Besides that, it has become "cool" to abuse your dog, and has become "cool" to fight your dogs among today's uneducated youth. (Note: While it has become "cool" among the youth, it has become to opposite among adults. Not long ago it was ok to smack the dog when it misbehaved. Now of days your thought of as a very disrespectful thing and treating your pets better is looked up on) There aren't many programs to show kids that this is unacceptable, and why should they think that? I mean with all the media going nuts about how Pit Bulls aren't dogs but "killers" and then you have high profile people like Rappers and Football players getting busted for fighting and getting only a small slap on the wrist (normally not even convicted of the actual fighting)... Why should kids grow up to respect animals. I don't know how often you go out, but working in retail you really get to see how bad some children are. They rarely seem to respect their elders... heck I've been told by a child to Shut the **** up before and seen them call their mother a few names which if it was me just 10 years ago, my behind would be red as an apple, and I would be walking around with soap in my mouth.

It's a community issue that seems to be overlooked by many. That's why we need to stand up and be heard.


----------

